# Witnessing



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2004)

Do you witness?

How do you witness?

How often do you witness?

To whom do you witness?

Since we are commisioned to go out and tell the good news what do you do about it?

Practice makes perfect! Do we have some bold proclaimers of the faith in every day living?

We have a thread about bazaar sermons- interesting stories, funny and sad sometimes. I liked it! But we should have some good personal stories of how we shared Jesus with others with some type of results good/bad/nuetral.

Also, do you think going door to door like Mormons and J.W.s are effective for us. 

I think we stink at telling people about Jesus during an ordinary day. I am convicted and I enjoy sharing but like praying - don't do it as much as I believe I should.

Any street preachers? You guys are crazy.

Captive audiences to hear the gospel are a favorite of mine. Telemarketers are a favorite. 

I find people have opinions! A great way to share Jesus!

Teenagers at the mall after closing time. They listen and a lot of them are in bad shape and looking for hope.

This is me after 2 cups of coffee at the end of a Friday at work.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 18, 2004)

in my opinion we need to witness with our lifestyle and WORDS every day. SOmetimes it is only in lifestyle when amongst people who have heard you time and again and seem to not be moved.

People you are just meeting, or around for a short time should be told if you have the chance.

Again, this is all just In my humble opinion.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2004)

*Come on People!*

Let's hear some good stories!

I had completely negleted any form of worship and became agnostic. That was during my college years and shortly after my parents divorce. 

When I went back to trusting Jesus after a terrible time in my life my gung-ho attitude about finding a good church, telling people the gospel, being completely convinced Jesus was the only way of salvation and we should live for him, my good beer-drinkin' (let's see how much we can put in our belly at one time) Catholic-raised friend son of a former priest - was amazed. He saw a guinuine belief in Jesus as Savior and converted. He now goes to Cornerstone Baptist (Mary is going there and some of you know of it in Roseville, MI) and really has a changed life working close with the elders there. 

Currently, there is a gal serving coffee at books-a-million and you can pray for [b:46a51aaa95]Stephanie[/b:46a51aaa95] She's admited that if there was enough evidence that Jesus was God's Son she'd convert. She's backed off since then but prayers can't hurt. She is still somewhat willing to talk which is good.

[Edited on 6/19/2004 by staythecourse]


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 18, 2004)

[quote:f485b39a83][i:f485b39a83]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:f485b39a83]
Do you witness?

How do you witness?

How often do you witness?

To whom do you witness?

Any street preachers? You guys are crazy.

[/quote:f485b39a83]

Gee thanks. I always wondered if I was. I'll be on the Bath Road by the Exmouth Arms in Cheltenham, in a portable pulpit on the 17th of July, fighting to be heard above the traffic.

I know a good book about witnessing, Bryan. I think you'd like it:

Its called 'Biblical Strategies For Witness'. by Peter Masters. Go to
http://www.tabernaclebookshop.org/
and have a look!

Jonathan


----------



## cupotea (Jun 18, 2004)

[quote:63d123be5d][i:63d123be5d]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:63d123be5d]
[quote:63d123be5d][i:63d123be5d]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:63d123be5d]
Do you witness?

How do you witness?

How often do you witness?

To whom do you witness?

Any street preachers? You guys are crazy.

[/quote:63d123be5d]

Gee thanks. I always wondered if I was. I'll be on the Bath Road by the Exmouth Arms in Cheltenham, in a portable pulpit on the 17th of July, fighting to be heard above the traffic.

I know a good book about witnessing, Bryan. I think you'd like it:

Its called 'Biblical Strategies For Witness'. by Peter Masters. Go to
http://www.tabernaclebookshop.org/
and have a look!

Jonathan [/quote:63d123be5d]

I just wish they had a US distributer. Shipping charges from the UK to the US might be a little costly. I love his preaching and I wouldn't mind reading some of his books.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 18, 2004)

[quote:3d7276745a][i:3d7276745a]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:3d7276745a]
Do you witness?[/quote:3d7276745a]

Yes.

[quote:3d7276745a]How do you witness?
[/quote:3d7276745a]

Striking up a conversation. I try not to use strategic wordings as a front. I try to be as upfront and honest as possible.

[quote:3d7276745a]How often do you witness?To whom do you witness?[/quote:3d7276745a]
[/quote]

Not enough. It's something I definitely need to work on. Co-workers and classmates are those I have had the most success with in witnessing. 

I agree with you that people do have opinions and the Christian world-view always has the antithesis. This is a great comfort in evangelism/apologetics.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2004)

I am genuinley and happily surprised that there is a street preacher here! For what it's worth, &quot;Great Jonathan!&quot;

I will make an effort to get the Peter Masters book, too. Thanks brother.

Do you get many responses when you preach? That would be satisfying and I hope you get to see that a lot.

My heart is church planting and I got a business degree in marketing - I present the facts, see if they believe the gospel for themselves, answer any questions and ask them to pray. That's the short hand version. I never force a prayer (I think that is important) and if it's not going anywhere I just talk with them about Jesus and God's love for them (I don't want to point out election - no point in that). I try to keep it simple.

Anyway, Jonathan, that's amazing that you street preach. Have you done it for long? Going strong? You have a partner to team up with? Are you a renegade or is it part of your church's ministry? Do you draw a crowd? The pulpit must help. Bullhorn? God bless you and may you be right on target and I hope the Holy Spirit really works through you for the people's sake and God's glory. 

I talked with a good man tonight - hard worker, cheerful, honest. He's currently a Catholic but not devoted. Has kids now and is divorced. Anyway, he told me that Jesus was human, he sinned like when he got angry in the temple, and we were all sons of God, but we needed to get saved. His name is Mike but if he believes in an imperfect Christ either he's got a lot to learn or he ain't saved.

My point is, this mish mash of stuff is prevalant and instead of jumping down his throat I bit my tongue, waited like a friend and in this case I decided to just point out Jesus' flawlessness and that he was the perfect sacrifice. He said he asked Jesus to be his Savior at a Billy Graham conference. 

It went further but at the end I tried to steer him to a good church near him. I should have gotten his number - I still can come to think of it. I'll pray some for him tonight but daily practice is not that hard to do and is a aim for. Being a Calvinist has not made me want to stop telling people the gospel which I am thankful for.

Now, one bad thing is that I am self conscious and if people badmouth me for taking a stand I hold a grudge and can't forgive them. Cause I am so right! Terrible and I hate it! Very immature and I am ashamed. It's hurt my witness a lot. That's my confession for the day. I should &quot;count it all joy&quot; but its difficult.

Anyway, the beach tomorrow God willing. Florida weather is grand!

Good night.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2004)

Incidently, I thought I stuck this under general discussions. My bad.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Ian,

That takes courage to witness to co-workers. Do you deal with much flak?


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 19, 2004)

[quote:460895a45e][i:460895a45e]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:460895a45e]
I am genuinley and happily surprised that there is a street preacher here! For what it's worth, &quot;Great Jonathan!&quot;

Do you get many responses when you preach? That would be satisfying and I hope you get to see that a lot.

Anyway, Jonathan, that's amazing that you street preach. Have you done it for long? Going strong? You have a partner to team up with? Are you a renegade or is it part of your church's ministry? Do you draw a crowd? The pulpit must help. 
Good night. [/quote:460895a45e]

Hey don't get too carried away. I'd do it every week but my church organises it and they don't like to do it unless we have three preachers. We have a visitor that weekend with a good voice, so that makes three with open-air voices. Our other elders and members don't have the voice for it. I don't preach in the church like some do, but I preach in the street like they don't. It is partly a matter of having a voice to do the shouting with. In reality this is the first time I've done it this year.

What responses we get? A few quizzical glances and a few insults. People take literature, a few pause to listen on the pavement opposite but by and large it is very thankless indeed in earthly terms.

We sing a hymn, then someone preaches, then we sing, and someone preaches, and so forth. I have a very simple message and I repeat myself a lot to get something across to even the casual passerby, that they might be 'without excuse'.

Jonathan


----------

